
Blazing fast JavaScript sort library - snovakovic
https://www.npmjs.com/package/fast-sort
======
snovakovic
> 2x faster then lodash sort with same features and nicer API!!!

~~~
gigatexal
but Array.prototype.sort is consistently faster

